# Sunrise in the Park



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

I decided to go out to a public park that is close to my work this morning and take some pictures. It was a tough morning to take photos as there was some low laying fog. The lens on the camera kept fogging up, there was a lot of condensation in the air and just made for an overall annoying photo opportunity. I wasn't sure how any of these would turn out but some ended up being OK. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

Haven't been on here for a while. Some really nice captures here!


----------



## SehrSchnell (Jan 3, 2005)

Great shots. Really captures the peace and quiet of the morning. :thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Thank you! It was really quiet in the park that morning. I came across maybe 3 other people the whole 1.5 hrs that I was there.


----------



## Beha (Aug 23, 2008)

awesome!! What lens are you using? Can you recommend good lens for night shooting, I have D40?


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Beha said:


> awesome!! What lens are you using? Can you recommend good lens for night shooting, I have D40?


Thank you! I was using a Canon 7D along with the 10-22 EF-S lens. I'm honestly not too familiar with the Nikon lineup so I am unable to recommend a good lens for them. I am sure one of the many Nikon users on here can give you some great suggestions though!


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

stunning!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Missmodena310 said:


> stunning!


Thanks Miss M!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Do you ever sleep? Sunset and sunrise pictures. You sure get a lot of use out of your camera.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Dave 330i said:


> Do you ever sleep? Sunset and sunrise pictures. You sure get a lot of use out of your camera.


Always looking for that one special photo.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

You have some very nice pics of your car in flickr. I like.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Dave 330i said:


> You have some very nice pics of your car in flickr. I like.


Thank you Dave. I appreciate the comments and you taking the time to look.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Beha said:


> awesome!! What lens are you using? Can you recommend good lens for night shooting, I have D40?


http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d40.htm

I respect Ken's down to earth camera experience.


----------



## daydreamer69 (Oct 7, 2009)

wow, you set up a tripod right on the median!
love the tail lights streaming past

some are kinda spooky, lights are on but no ones around
cool!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

daydreamer69 said:


> wow, you set up a tripod right on the median!
> love the tail lights streaming past
> 
> some are kinda spooky, lights are on but no ones around
> cool!


Haha, yeah there weren't that many cars passing by at that time of the day so I figured why not go out to the median!

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## okeydokey (Apr 4, 2009)

Chicagofan --- 
Absolutely great pictures!
I grew up down in phoenix, and each time I click into one of your photo posting it really makes me miss the place. You have an eye for good shots!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

okeydokey said:


> Chicagofan ---
> Absolutely great pictures!
> I grew up down in phoenix, and each time I click into one of your photo posting it really makes me miss the place. You have an eye for good shots!


Thank you okeydokey! I appreciate your comments and you taking the time to view my photos. :thumbup:


----------



## Est1974 (Jul 9, 2008)

LOVE IT!!  Beautiful photos


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

chicagofan00 said:


>


:rofl:

Great shots bro


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Est1974 said:


> LOVE IT!!  Beautiful photos


Thank you!



Solidjake said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Great shots bro


 Thanks Jake!


----------

